# TBX lake Milton tournament. 7-15



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

July 15th TBX will be having a event at lake Milton, pointview ramp, 6am-3pm. Entry is 165.00. membership required. For more info on this event, or any other TBX event, go to www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

BASSINONE said:


> July 15th TBX will be having a event at lake Milton, pointview ramp, 6am-3pm. Entry is 165.00. membership required. For more info on this event, or any other TBX event, go to www.teambassxtreme.com


Does anyone know the results?


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

11.88 won. It took 11.00 lbs just to get a check.


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

BASSINONE said:


> 11.88 won. It took 11.00 lbs just to get a check.


Thank you!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

That lake must be fishing good


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

Were the 11lb bags all largemouth?


----------

